# Summit Tree Stand Discount



## TimothyY (Oct 16, 2008)

If there is anyone out there looking to get a new treestand this year and you have some sort of military ID, I can send you the military order form. Its a sweet deal, I ordered a Summit Ultimate Viper, cost me like $309.85 to the door step. Its like $400 plus tax, in stores so its a pretty good deal. I have a couple other companies that i can get discounted stuff from too. 
I am not looking to make money off this, so its not a scam, just trying to help out fellow military affiliated people. i would send the form to anyone, but you have to submit a copy of your military ID to them when you fax in the order


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you know if retired military with id can use the promo?


----------



## TimothyY (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah the disount is good for you too. If you want the form, PM me your email address.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Summit makes an excellent stand for anybody wondering.


----------



## TimothyY (Oct 16, 2008)

I also now have a price sheet for Nikon Optics, big difference in price from retail. Goes for binocs, scopes, and rangefinders.


----------

